# I'll just leave this here



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Why don't they grow peas like this, it sure would help keep them on my fork. Although the dog wouldn't get her proper vegetable intake, I'd have to feed her Gummy Cat supplements.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Obviously, you're not heard the poem.

_"I eat my peas with honey,
I've done so all my life.
I know it may sound funny,
but it keeps them on the knife."_


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I always used the Mash potatoes as a good cement for Peas on the spoon or fork....Goes together better than Honey.

I prefer my mash potatoes,
Over honey when mixed with Peas.
It makes for a pleasant texture,
and a taste thats sure to please.

But it tis your choice to make,
o'er whichever you partake,
just remember to clean your fork,
Your knife, your spoon, and Plate.


I loves me some peas!!!!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Roses are red.
Violets are blue
Peas are gross.
I hate peas.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Roses are red.
> Violets are blue
> Peas are gross.
> I hate peas.


Are you serious? Big Boy, Purple Hull... they don't make your mouth water?
Not even garden peas?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Are you serious? Big Boy, Purple Hull... they don't make your mouth water?
> Not even garden peas?


The only peas I was ever exposed to were cooked too long and little more than spherical mush.
Let's just say, it left an impression on me.
Bleh.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> The only peas I was ever exposed to were cooked too long and little more than spherical mush.
> Let's just say, it left an impression on me.
> Bleh.


I completely understand. I didn't like brussel sprouts or asparagus until Wifey prepared them.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Honey and peas, must be an east of the Cascades thing.

I have a very mild case of brumotactillophobia, I generally don't mix my foods, most of them anyway, there are some exceptions.
@Kauboy
I love pea's, but I absolutely will not eat overcooked peas <insert zook emoji>


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Followed this guy out of Ace hardware last week.
Can't believe people drive with a brake light out.

View attachment 93769


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Obviously, you're not heard the poem.
> 
> _"I eat my peas with honey,
> I've done so all my life.
> ...


Thanks you saved me from having to recite that old ditty.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Not another one.
You know, mixing peas in with mashed taters or honey is like mixing BBQ or baked beans in with yer tater salad, you just don't do.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Put those green orbs between cubes of carrots.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Kauboy said:


> Roses are red.
> Violets are blue
> Peas are gross.
> I hate peas.


my father hated peas too, but I like them very much


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Growing up I was forced to eat them. 
When I had children I ate them as an example to the kids. 
Now that the kids are grown I will never touch them again...

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Some pretty strong opinions about peas :vs_laugh:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> I completely understand. I didn't like brussel sprouts or asparagus until Wifey prepared them.


As a kid I hated Brussel Sprouts and Asparagus. As an adult I hate Brussel Sprouts and Asparagus, no matter how they are prepared. When I die and go to hell I will no doubt be forced to eat both. :devil:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Not another one.
> You know, mixing peas in with mashed taters or honey is like mixing BBQ or baked beans in with yer tater salad, you just don't do.


Shiiiiittt Das da way we roll down here







Go ahead now:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yavanna, does Brazil have a "national meal"?

I know you think ours is McDonald's, but in the south there's fried chicken, in my neck of the woods (Milwaukee Wisconsin) you see a lot of Reuben Sandwiches. In Madison Wisconsin you'd think you'd see borscht, but it's falafels, and in California they will eat anything as long as it's not been prepared by a conservative chef.

I happen to like Brussel Sprouts and peas, or at least learned to like them. Harley mechanics get laid off in the winter, and those are the only two vegetables left on the shelf...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Our whole family loves pea salad. The Warden normally makes it with a can of peas...a blob of mayo..a bit of grated or chopped up cheese..salt and pepper. The Pioneer Lady gets a bit fancier...but it looks good. 
https://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/pea-salad/


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Use a spoon.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Posted for your entertainment.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Use a spoon.


Where's the fun in that? :tango_face_smile:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The fun seems to be the you tube links at the end of the movie of the Obummer motor car. Swear I saw Earnest Tubb on there.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yall are making me hongry around here. I aint got many teeth left but know I could knock out some good old ho made pea salad. I cant believe yankiees dont like it.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Where's the fun in that? :tango_face_smile:


The fun is when you have a generous amount of the wonderful green treats in your mouth. Eating shouldn't be frustrating. We have the tools and technology to make it pleasureful.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

KUSA said:


> The fun is when you have a generous amount of the wonderful green treats in your mouth. Eating shouldn't be frustrating. We have the tools and technology to make it pleasureful.


I guess I shouldn't feel guilty about ingesting chocolate using a caulking gun then, huh? :vs_laugh:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I guess I shouldn't feel guilty about ingesting chocolate using a caulking gun then, huh? :vs_laugh:


Same principle as easy cheese.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

The Tourist said:


> Yavanna, does Brazil have a "national meal"?
> 
> I know you think ours is McDonald's, but in the south there's fried chicken, in my neck of the woods (Milwaukee Wisconsin) you see a lot of Reuben Sandwiches. In Madison Wisconsin you'd think you'd see borscht, but it's falafels, and in California they will eat anything as long as it's not been prepared by a conservative chef.
> 
> I happen to like Brussel Sprouts and peas, or at least learned to like them. Harley mechanics get laid off in the winter, and those are the only two vegetables left on the shelf...


the national food of Brazil is rice and beans ( there it is and endless discussion about if the rice shoul go under the beans or over the beans) usually with some meat, salad, of french fries. I live in the far south and we make barbecue, but this is not everyday food.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yavanna said:


> the national food of Brazil is rice and beans ( there it is and endless discussion about if the rice shoul go under the beans or over the beans) usually with some meat, salad, of french fries. I live in the far south and we make barbecue, but this is not everyday food.


Beans, rice and french fries all in the same meal? My kind of place!


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Denton said:


> Beans, rice and french fries all in the same meal? My kind of place!


the fries are when you have some more money to afford it, the rice and beans are non negociable for most people.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Have you seen how they grow square watermelons ?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Have you seen how they grow square watermelons ?


Easy....... they start with square seeds! :devil:


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Roses are red.
> Violets are blue
> Peas are gross.
> I hate peas.


Made me snort laugh!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We went to purto Ricca one time. They live on chicken and rice with fried nanners. They dont do any spice. One restaurant had to hunt me up a five year old bottle of Tobasco to go on that mess. Sounds like yall might enjoy a treat born at the Dairy Queen in Alpine, TX. It called a Sul Ross Sundae. Its an order of French Fries coveed in cream gravy with a delicate lattice work of ketchup on top. Its real arsty looking. Popular with the broke college kids getting edumacated at Sul Ross University.Bet they dont graduate a lof of brain surgeons out there. Even the wild wimmen wear cowboy clothes and dip snuff. Mostly Skoal but some of them like Copenhagen.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yavanna said:


> the fries are when you have some more money to afford it, the rice and beans are non negociable for most people.


Kind of saddened me when I read that. I recently saw a film on school children leaving a school cafeteria. The garbage cans were full of food, simply because the kids preferred snacks out of the vending machines.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

The Tourist said:


> Yavanna said:
> 
> 
> > the fries are when you have some more money to afford it, the rice and beans are non negociable for most people.
> ...


you see, rice and beans are everyday food, most people will choose some meat over the french fries, but if you go to a restaurant, everyone will pick some french fries to go with the food. I have never seen one of those snacks machines personally, it is not a common things here.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

The Tourist said:


> Kind of saddened me when I read that. I recently saw a film on school children leaving a school cafeteria. The garbage cans were full of food, simply because the kids preferred snacks out of the vending machines.


You'd think more adults would know that kids will eat what they want over what they should, or maybe kids should be more adult about what they eat :vs_laugh:


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Baked American fries are the way to go, I started making them this way a few years ago. Some olive oil in a bowl, season to your liking, toss the fries in, then onto a foil lined cookie sheet and bake at 375°-400° for about 6-7 mins, flip and cook a few more mins. to golden brown deliciousness.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Have you seen how they grow square watermelons ?


No, had to look it up.

_I'm only a bird in a guilded cage...._


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yavanna said:


> I have never seen one of those snacks machines personally, it is not a common things here.


If you've ever seen a Coke machine, it looks similar to that. There are rows and rows of spirals inside the machine with candy and chocolates between these coils. You deposit the money and press the code buttons for the snack you want. If the candy bar is in row M, and it's the fourth one in line, you press M4. Then the spiral turns and the machine drops the snack to the bottom of the machine where's there's a slot. You reach in and grab the snack.

Several First Ladies (the wives of Presidents) have done various programs to get the kids to eat better. None of these campaigns has ever worked to my knowledge. You see tubby kids everywhere.

Fortunately, I hope to be in Paradise when my world is run by overweight socialists.

(Yavanna, I enjoy exchanging topics about your country. I've never been there, and it's fun to see your customs).


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> If you've ever seen a Coke machine, it looks similar to that. There are rows and rows of spirals inside the machine with candy and chocolates between these coils. You deposit the money and press the code buttons for the snack you want. If the candy bar is in row M, and it's the fourth one in line, you press M4. Then the spiral turns and the machine drops the snack to the bottom of the machine where's there's a slot. You reach in and grab the snack.
> 
> Several First Ladies (the wives of Presidents) have done various programs to get the kids to eat better. None of these campaigns has ever worked to my knowledge. You see tubby kids everywhere.
> 
> ...


 Over weight socialist, will starve to death once they over run the rest of us.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Yavanna said:


> you see, rice and beans are everyday food, most people will choose some meat over the french fries, but if you go to a restaurant, everyone will pick some french fries to go with the food. I have never seen one of those snacks machines personally, it is not a common things here.


If you want a laugh, or shock depending on how you look at it, google Japanese vending machines, you can buy some odd and questionable items by dropping a few coins in some of their machines.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Something woke me up in the middle of the night, must have been this guy.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Something woke me up in the middle of the night, must have been this guy.


What's wrong with wanting to park closer to the back door?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Nothing, just don't get stuck on the rocks.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Ahhh.... he was just seeing how good his BOV is. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Ahhh.... he was just seeing how good his BOV is. :vs_laugh:


Curbs check, small rock retaining walls, no.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

The guys demoed a bathroom wall today and found these. 
5 blades for $0.25, times have changed a bit.









Added them to my collection of stuff found in walls.

Production date of 1954


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

What I learned to shave with.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

bigwheel said:


> What I learned to shave with.


Same here.

Man you're 'bout as old as dirt.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Same here.
> 
> Man you're 'bout as old as dirt.


_In a good way!_


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Oh yea, sorry, in a good way.

Wait wait wait, that means I'm about as old as dirt as well.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Was out washing the truck today when this guy pulled in a couple spots over. A couple mins later I had to chuckle when I heard a beeping sound as he backed out, I thought he had a back up beeper on an Audi. When I walked over to my wash buckets he was just sitting in the middle of the road. Take a close look at the driver's seat, ummm yea.

View attachment 94779


Good thing he didn't park right next to me, he would have had a lot of trouble dealing with me.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

The stupidity has gotten so bad in this area they actually had signs made in a vain attempt to combat it.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> If you want a laugh, or shock depending on how you look at it, google Japanese vending machines, you can buy some odd and questionable items by dropping a few coins in some of their machines.


Ditto when I was in Amsterdam LOL.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Same here.
> 
> Man you're 'bout as old as dirt.


At least things grow in old dirt... everything is shrinking on me except my waist, my bald areas, my prostate, and hemorrhoids.

That's right I said it.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Did the UK conquer Montana ? 'cause the rest of us don't drive on that side of the street.


----------

